# Butlins memories forum, ocean hotel demolition



## smileysal

not sure which bit to put this up on. Just been on the butlins memories forum, and johnboy has put some pics up of the demolition of the back part of the Ocean Hotel, Saltdean (the former butlins hotel). looks like they're only demolishing the back parts. 

www.butlinsmemories.com 

scroll down to butlins memories, and the pics are on there. 

 Sal

Ooops nearly forgot, he's also got the pics up on his own site. heres the link to that one as well. sorry.

http://www.freewebs.com/butlinsthenandnow


----------



## Foxylady

Thanks for that link, Sal.
What a shame to see buildings such as that demolished. I didn't check to see when it was built, but it's got a lovely Art Deco feel to the architecture, though I think Butlin began his camps in the 1940's, if I remember rightly (please correct me if I'm wrong  ).
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal

Hi Foxy,

Can't remember the dates the ocean was built (theres more info on the butlins forum sorry). But the first camp was built at Skegness, think Clacton was the second. used to have loads of them. Ayr, Barry Island, Bognor, Clacton, Filey, Minehead, Pwhelli and Skegness. now Ayr and Pwhelli are haven (grrrr!!!) and have had the fairs taken away  and all the others have closed and been demolished. theres only 3 left. Bognor, Minehead and Skegness. 

The Ocean is the sister hotel of the Midland Grand hotel up in Morcambe. but the midland is being done up by Urban Splash. ( www.urbansplash.com ) . 

Think they're keeping the main part of the Ocean and redeveloping it as apartments and penthouses (no surprise there then grrrr!!!) at least its being kept. thankfully. 

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi  

The mention of Butlins at Clacton brings back the memories of several summer holidays spent there (in the early 1980's). Hi-de-hi was on TV at the time, and I can remember comparing our Challet with the ones on the TV!
Also remember taking part in the Scalectrix racing competition, although I never did that well -(car usually flew off the track on the hairpin!) 
Great times & great memories. Back then, summers seemed to go on for ages too!
Ta for the info Sal & Foxy! 

Lb


----------



## Seahorse

smileysal said:


> The Ocean is the sister hotel of the Midland Grand hotel up in Morcambe. but the midland is being done up by Urban Splash. ( www.urbansplash.com ) .
> 
> Think they're keeping the main part of the Ocean and redeveloping it as apartments and penthouses (no surprise there then grrrr!!!) at least its being kept. thankfully.
> 
> Sal



Did anyone ever get to explore the Midland prior to its renovation? I'm sitting in the top suite, with balcony, hot tub and wet room all to hand. 

It would be good if we could get some before and afters of the place. I think I'll take my camera with me on the way down the stairs when I check out. Obviously, mine will be the after shots.


----------



## whitelaw

Well chaps - I used to be the musical director at the Ocean Hotel Saltdean. Many happy memories of the old place. It is now flats and while the original main building is still there they have added modular flats at the back and frankly, it looks like a modern-day slum now. The magic of the hotel is gone and replaced with sardine-like, soulless accommodation. Pity.


----------



## stouffer

I had a great holiday about 20 years ago in the Butlins Ocean Hotel. It was fantastic and I would go again next week if I could! Its a real shame that Butlins decided to get rid of the hotels and sad to see that the Ocean Hotel is being converted into flats. I see they've got rid of the pool, I wonder what they did with the old Art Deco fountain that was in it? Saltdean Lido down the road is by the same designer and has a near identical fountain! Be a real shame if that has been lost from the old hotel.


----------

